

Ask HN: Is there a site that aggregates rental properties in the US? - thomasgerbe

Looking for an apartment in SF and so far have only used Craigslist.
======
retroafroman
<http://padmapper.com> is my favorite, because it displays everything on a
map, It pulls from craigslist and a couple of other apartment rental websites.

~~~
thomasgerbe
Brilliant, thanks.

------
gspyrou
Zillow ? <http://www.zillow.com/homes/94117_rb/>

~~~
thomasgerbe
Not bad, thanks!

